# Good Lens for Farnborough



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

All,

I'm not yet in a position to spend any money on a decent super-tele lens for my 30D, so am looking at renting one. I'm after one with an ace length on it (400mm upwards?) as I went two years ago with a noddy 200mm and it fell short of some potentially awesome shots. However, I can't be doing with chopping and changing lenses stood by the side of the runway (I can't justify spending a load of money on a second body really!) so it'll have to be a zoom and one that starts somewhere close to the realms of normality (I was very tempted by the 300-800mm Sigmonster!).

Anyone got any suggestions for somewhere to rent a good lens and more importantly, the good lens to rent?

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

don't know your location but these people in London are good, the choice depends on your wallet, the longer and wider the better:thumb:

http://www.fixationuk.com/Fixation/Rental.html


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

This guy ( http://www.lensesforhire.co.uk/ ) gets good reviews over on talk photography.

Sorry, can't offer much help on which lens, but as S63 says, depends on your budget. 
Friend of mine has the Canon 100-400 and to be honest that has a fantastic reach, but I've not seen/used anything over that length.
I suppose a slightly cheaper option could be a shorter zoom with an 1.4x or 2x extender ?


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

I'm planning on using a 70-200 with 2x extender on a 40D. Worked well for the Leuchars airshow last year. 
If I was renting I would go for a 100-400mm.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Just back from Biggin Hill, to be honest the number of 100-400mm L series lenses there is testament to how good they are for aviation photography. Sure if you have the wedge then a 400mm prime and spare body with a wide angle or a zoom is better but for a one lens solution I think the 100-400mm is what I will be buying. There was also a guy there with a 600m F4 lens, I see him often at Biggin and Brands, now that is some lens.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

All my shots with a crop sensor (50D) + 400mm f/5.6L last year at Fairford >> http://www.drewbuckleyphotography.com/fairford09.html going again this year with the 7D instead

nb - if you're gonna buy the 100-400mm to mostly use at 400mm then I'd recommend the prime instead as it's much sharper than the zoom at the top end

drew


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

buckas said:


> nb - if you're gonna buy the 100-400mm to mostly use at 400mm then I'd recommend the prime instead as it's much sharper than the zoom at the top end
> 
> drew


That is true and funnily enough I was chatting to a guy that had a 100-400mm and he said most of his shots were at the 400mm end. But I would always worry that with a 400mm prime there would be a time when I needed the lower end.


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Another vote for Stu at Lensesforhire.... a cracking service and a great price.
I have the Canon 100-400 a cracking lens.... maybe not as sharp at 400 as a prime, but more versatile as you can zoom in and out ... i know thats obvious.. but gives you more scope.

These were taken at Cosford recently... some in very very poor light
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=173774


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

My only concern with a 400mm prime, as has been said you lose the ability to pull out (oo-er!) and that'd just plain annoy me! I take it the Canon L glass is rated over the Bigma (50-500)? The lack of OS/IS and HSM on the one available for rent concerns me as it can take a second to focus from one end to the other (not including any time spent hunting!) and I like the ability to run a stop or two down with aircraft which is impossible nearly at 400mm with no OS/IS.

I've got the 70-200 f4 L glass and it's epic but on a 30D body I can only use a 1.4 teleconverter and retain autofocus - that's only 280mm at f6-ish. Autofocus with the Eurofighter is somewhat of a requirement!


----------



## runner (Jul 7, 2006)

Can anyone tell me before I purchase a ticket for the Friday, will a 70-300VR be ok for the Air Show I will have a ticket for the grandstand but not having been before I dont know if I can get a good picture from the grandstand. Or would I have to venture outside onto the airfield?. Any suggestions comments appreciated.


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

I'd go stand in the airfield. I stood about 10-15m away from the runway two years back, the only thing I missed was the Vulcan takeoff as I wanted to get it on my video camera and it crashed from the noise... LOL!


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

another vote for the 100-400 canon, an all-round awesome bit of kit. I've been lucky enough to borrow one on several occassions, for motorsport stuff and the range is awesome, and would be fine for on the runway and in the air i would suggest a second battery tho as the image stabilising is a tad power hungry, especially if you are tracking fast moving planes. Its a weighty bit of kit tho so a monopod will help (its heavy enough to warrant lens mounting)


----------

